# Black Ops 3



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone playing this on the Xbox One ? 

I'm trying to get back into playing Call of Duty but getting tired of playing solo and coming up against parties that are working well together in the likes of domination.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not yet but I'll probably get it in the next few weeks once in done with my other games

It any good ? Will send you a message once I've got it if you want


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Played it but just really not a fan of it. I'm a hardcore COD fan but decided playing my bros this wasn't for me. I may still end up getting up but just brought fallout 4 & wanting battlefront


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah battlefront is the issue, pre ordered it and I'd much rather play that. Doubt id play two shooter games at the same time


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I'm on-line most nights (COD BO3 XBONE). 

McQueen1977 - add me if you want?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think cods ran its course now.its had a hell of a run,but its just a cash cow now with little thought to the players.the amount of items you buy now is just pure greed imho. i like the look of battlefront though.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I use to be a die hard cod fan.
Like I was at the queue at midnight for the 1st black ops launch. And cod 4 I had over 56 days worth of online game play. Which is an awful lot. These days cod just doesn't do it for me. Not like it use to be. 

You can tell I'm getting old for what I'm about to say.
It's to modern for me. I like the older ones. 

I won't be buying it. But I expect I'll get it for Xmas. Star wars battlefront ftw


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

COD hasn't been good since mw2 lol


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kimo said:


> COD hasn't been good since mw2 lol


yup!! ^^^

I swapped to battlefield after this & haven't looked back!

Although I'm looking forward to RB6 Siege :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree with Kimo, COD hasn't been good since number 2, it's too futuristic for my liking. I like proper old school war fare.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I seem to have a problem, there's 2 people agreeing with me about something 

Oh wait, it's not car related :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kimo said:


> I seem to have a problem, there's 2 people agreeing with me about something
> 
> Oh wait, it's not car related :lol:


I'll be honest - I found it difficult but you cant fight the truth :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

davies20 said:


> I'll be honest - I found it difficult but you cant fight the truth :lol:


Me too. :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo said:


> COD hasn't been good since mw2 lol


Nahh that was not as good as cod4..
Mw2 was ok but cod4 was the nuts.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

COD black ops is brilliant, I've been more into the zombies than the actual campaigns 

Black ops 1 playing the "five" level is brilliant

COD black ops II - tranzit was good.

Black ops 3 on the ps4 is awesome, the zombies game is excellent & there is a secret game you can unlock, which is the campaign mode with zombies.

Awesome


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

dead ops 2 you unlock and nightmare zombie story after finishing solo game,the giant bonus map is awesome.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im enjoying BLOPS3 on my PS4, but if theres one thing Id change it would be getting rid of the annoying boost jumps. A return to current warfare theatre would be nice. But I'm loving Nuk3town, its just mad :doublesho. Also enjoying Safeguard mode.

Star Wars Battlefront might soon be take No1 slot in my house this weekend :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Double xp weekend now active


----------

